# This is the NFL and a lot of our country



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

https://www.foxnews.com/sports/antonio-browns-timeline-of-drama

This player has always been bad news. Play ball you get away with it.
"A rape claim against superstar wide receiver Antonio Brown could possibly bring an end to a career that has seen almost everything - from wide-ranging success to outbursts and on-field disputes to several lawsuits off the field."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Professional Sports is filled with Great Talents who are scumbags. 

My suggestion is for most of them to get vasectomies the day they turn 18 so they don't bring an innocent life into their screwed up world. And sorry to say, the women who take these guys abuse, put themselves in these situations. Won't go as far as to say they "deserve" it, but will say that their lack of good decison-making, sure puts them at risk. I'll suggest these women get Tubal Ligations as well.

About the Civil Rape Trial; Innocent until proven guilty as far as I'm concerned. I do wonder why the woman brings a Civil Case and not a Criminal Case?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Slippy! $$$


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> Slippy! $$$


And easier to prove with little or no evidence...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

While I may not like, know, or give two poops about this Antonio Brown, as a man, I think he should be considered innocent, until proven Guilty.
I am sorry, if he raped her, he deserves severe punishment, but why not "then", instead of now, after he just "happened to get a 10 million dollar contract"?
In todays world, you might wanna "film every sexual act you do, with a consent form, and possibly a witness"..
Jeez.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Professional Sports is filled with Great Talents who are scumbags.
> 
> My suggestion is for most of them to get vasectomies the day they turn 18 so they don't bring an innocent life into their screwed up world. And sorry to say, the women who take these guys abuse, put themselves in these situations. Won't go as far as to say they "deserve" it, but will say that their lack of good decison-making, sure puts them at risk. I'll suggest these women get Tubal Ligations as well.
> 
> About the Civil Rape Trial; Innocent until proven guilty as far as I'm concerned. I do wonder why the woman brings a Civil Case and not a Criminal Case?


 So she gets paid before he goes to jail.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The only professional sport I follow is NASCAR.

Isn't this Antonio Brown guy the one who got traded because he wouldn't wear the team mandated helmet?
And didn't he call the General Manager of his NEW team an (expletive deleted) cracker and threaten to punch him in the face?

If so, I hope he gets cut and his agent screws him out of all his money.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The only professional sport I follow is NASCAR.
> 
> Isn't this Antonio Brown guy the one who got traded because he wouldn't wear the team mandated helmet?
> And didn't he call the General Manager of his NEW team an (expletive deleted) cracker and threaten to punch him in the face?
> ...


 He won't get cut and here is why. And this is not all the cash he will have coming. How much does it cost a working person to go to a game at a taxpayer funded sport center. How much does it cost many even on cable. So they can pay these jerks this kind of cash.

"The lawsuit against Brown surfaced just days after he signed a one-year contract with the Patriots worth up to $15 million, with $9 million fully guaranteed at signing. Brown is set to receive the first $5 million of his signing bonus within a matter of days, with a second payment due in January."

https://www.foxbusiness.com/features/antonio-brown-sexual-assault-lawsuit-nfl-exempt-list


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> He won't get cut and here is why. And this is not all the cash he will have coming. How much does it cost a working person to go to a game at a taxpayer funded sport center. How much does it cost many even on cable. So they can pay these jerks this kind of cash.
> 
> "The lawsuit against Brown surfaced just days after he signed a one-year contract with the Patriots worth up to $15 million, with $9 million fully guaranteed at signing. Brown is set to receive the first $5 million of his signing bonus within a matter of days, with a second payment due in January."
> 
> https://www.foxbusiness.com/features/antonio-brown-sexual-assault-lawsuit-nfl-exempt-list


I couldn't hit "like" because there's nothing to like about it.
Meanwhile men and women wearing real helmets are in far away lands doing the dirty work of those clowns in Washington, and making per month what an NFL guy probably blows in one day.
Disgusting.

For what its worth, as an E-5 in 1970 I was making a little over $330 per month. And that included $65/month combat pay, and $13/month overseas pay.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Like any thing anywhere it is the bad apples and evil that gain attention and causes many to think poorly of the sport. I have clients connected to the game in many ways, it’s a business, a profession and it pays them well. For every Antonio Brown there is a Derick Carr, a Phillip Buchanon, and Michael Bennett but sadly they are not known to you because they aren’t just evil they are good people who have done great things for many people. In fact I dare say that is the formula I’d project to you all for every one idiot in the profession there are three good if not great people there ignored.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> He won't get cut and here is why. And this is not all the cash he will have coming. How much does it cost a working person to go to a game at a taxpayer funded sport center. How much does it cost many even on cable. So they can pay these jerks this kind of cash.
> 
> "The lawsuit against Brown surfaced just days after he signed a one-year contract with the Patriots worth up to $15 million, with $9 million fully guaranteed at signing. Brown is set to receive the first $5 million of his signing bonus within a matter of days, with a second payment due in January."
> 
> https://www.foxbusiness.com/features/antonio-brown-sexual-assault-lawsuit-nfl-exempt-list


If Antionio Brown had simply gone with the program for 72 hours longer in Oakland he would have been contractually obligated to be paid $29 million over two years, but they recognized him for what he is and fired him 48 hours before that happened because he couldn't hold it together.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The un-American NFL can blow my ass! Screw them. They claim to be tougher than me but they don't even have the balls to stand up to a hippie that won't stand for the national anthem? Screw that! They are nothing but pussies! They might take the pain physically, but to stand against them on social media... horrors! They fold like 14 year old girls. Losers.

I was a rabid Vikings fan all my life. Now, I don't even care. Didn't watch them last week. Don't know, or care if they won of lost. The NFL is dead to me.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Didn't this gal claim to be raped, left, came back on another occasion because he said he was sorry, and then claimed to be raped again? She is after the dollars so we know what she is. Antonio Brown is a an overpaid, entitled, ungrateful, schmuck, who, if he were in the private sector, would not have a job at all because of his bad attitude and behavior. The NFL is an enabler of fools like Brown and Kaperdick for the sake of the dollar. What other business would put up with this crap in the ranks of their employees? They would be gone.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> The un-American NFL can blow my ass! Screw them. They claim to be tougher than me but they don't even have the balls to stand up to a hippie that won't stand for the national anthem? Screw that! They are nothing but pussies! They might take the pain physically, but to stand against them on social media... horrors! They fold like 14 year old girls. Losers.
> 
> I was a rabid Vikings fan all my life. Now, I don't even care. Didn't watch them last week. Don't know, or care if they won of lost. The NFL is dead to me.


Where's Bud Grant and Fran Tarkenton when you need them?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Where's Bud Grant and Fran Tarkenton when you need them?


That NFL is long gone, sad to say.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I will watch my Cowboys, but I will not spend any money on any NFL products.
And Yes, @stowlin, I do believe there are a thousand great guys in the league, that are true and honorable.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Prepared One said:


> That NFL is long gone, sad to say.


I agree. I used to look forward to the NFL season, but after Kapernick and then my (then) Steelers hiding in the tunnel during the national anthem leaing Villanueva to stand on his own, I haven't watched a minute of it. Funny, as much as I enjoyed it, I don't miss it at all.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Where's Bud Grant and Fran Tarkenton when you need them?


Indeed! Class acts, both of them.

Last I heard, Bud Grant own a boat store in Wyoming, MN and Fran Tarkenton had a software company in MO. But, come to think of it, that was quite a few years ago. So they may lurking here as pissed off as the rest of us.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

He is X NFL but more of the same . Kind of a Jussie Smollett thing .

"Ex-NFL player accused of trashing his 2 businesses to make it look like a hate crime"

https://www.foxnews.com/us/nfl-player-accused-of-trashing-businesses-hate-crime


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It seems the Patriots did not want their bad boy once the purchased him. Antonio Brown has been released by the Patriots. Wonder how much of their cash he gets to keep.

https://www.foxnews.com/sports/patr...fter-claims-of-sexual-misconduct-imtimidation


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> It seems the Patriots did not want their bad boy once the purchased him. Antonio Brown has been released by the Patriots. Wonder how much of their cash he gets to keep.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/sports/patr...fter-claims-of-sexual-misconduct-imtimidation


The NFL is a business, the pain in the ass versus profit ratio wasn't working for them. I am glad they cut him loose. It sends a message.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

How long before we start to hear about the racist owner or the racist NFL?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The only professional sport I follow is NASCAR.


I'm kind of in the same boat. Being from Wisconsin, the only sporting events I follow are the Packers and Curling. I don't know when it happened, but Bart Starr must have been injured during a game I missed. They have some other quarterback in the game that no one has heard of, and Starr was shown seated and uncomfortable. I hope he gets better before anymore of the games are played...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Could it be? The NFL will lose a peace of trash. "Antonio Brown announces he will not play in the NFL" he taking his many millions and going home. Of course he wants to be paid for a contract he did not fill. No problem Nike will put him on the payroll.

https://www.foxnews.com/sports/antonio-brown-announces-hes-done-playing-in-the-nfl


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I do wonder why the woman brings a Civil Case and not a Criminal Case?


$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The only professional sport I follow is NASCAR.
> 
> Isn't this Antonio Brown guy the one who got traded because he wouldn't wear the team mandated helmet?
> And didn't he call the General Manager of his NEW team an (expletive deleted) cracker and threaten to punch him in the face?
> ...


RPD, They's a whole TON of these girls following the College and professionals. Doing the wave with their legs......hoping for big daddy warbucks to scoop em up with them...and if that don't happen...keep the condom, make a "He forced himself on me video after the event...and wham bam....whose in da jam? Dats right. See it ain't only the GoldFishes getting they food in that sport and others, theys a whole lotta Carp in those pools too....and sharks even. Them players...they the catfish....but they aint got nothing on the real cats....fishing from they back....using skripper poles and fishnet stockings.....

Just saying....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I do wonder why the woman brings a Civil Case and not a Criminal Case?


Well, Slippy for the same reason you and I would.

If I was looking for revenge, I'd like him out in the open, fat and sassy, like he doesn't have a care in the world. Guys like that are easier to weight down with sand bags or logging chains.

But if the guy has a big ego, and perhaps a "talker," these are the folks you sue. It's worth watching them cry when they sell off their 'Vett for legal fees and damages.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

He is not the first NFL star to flame out, and in public too. He is the kind of guy who can make 100 million dollars, only to die broke.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> He is not the first NFL star to flame out, and in public too. He is the kind of guy who can make 100 million dollars, only to die broke.


 Nope he is going back to college. Easy pickings on some young stuff

"Brown wrote that he was going "back to school" and tagged Central Michigan University athletics in a post on his Instagram account. The post included a list of four online classes Brown is set to take in the fall semester: Introduction to Management, Technical Writing, religion course Death and Dying and sociology course Racism and Equality."

https://www.foxbusiness.com/features/antonio-brown-enrolls-central-michigan-university


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This guy should just skip college football and go straight to the NFL. He would fit right in.

"Banks had already been in hot water with the football team over an arrest video in which he was seen telling a woman in a police cruiser, "Where I'm from, we shoot at cops.""

"The Tennessee Volunteers dismissed linebacker Jeremy Banks from the team Friday after a second video surfaced of the player allegedly threatening to hit a woman after she didn't allow him into a party."

https://www.foxnews.com/sports/tennessee-dismiss-jeremy-banks-second-incident


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Ya' know what's funny? Why, it's my cousins who run "legitimate businesses" and watch TV. You haven't lived until you've heard spoiled brats for the NFL get cussed out in Sicilian...

_"Cos'è successo? Quell'adolescente troppo caro ha fatto cadere di nuovo la palla? Qualcuno dovrebbe lasciarlo!"_


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another of the NFL's finest must have been racism. Rules/laws do not apply to NFL players. He has been getting away with stuff most of his life as a football player.

"Kearse, 25, of Fort Myers, Florida,was pulled over just before 4:00 a.m. after a trooper observed his Mercedes drive around a barricade onto the closed portion of eastbound I-94 at Cedar Ave."

"Minnesota Vikings safety Jayron Kearse jailed for DWI, weapons charge: police"


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And another one. He will of course pretty much get off on the charges he is NFL no rules apply to them. If this was one of use we would still be in jail. Guns and Pot make you a great football player. Go to the range smoke some pot shoot some chit up. Yea .

Dallas Cowboys' Daniel Ross arrested on drug, gun charges after traffic stop in Texas

https://www.foxnews.com/sports/cowboys-daniel-ross-arrested-drug-gun-charges


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And then another. Speeds way over the limit. Dope $540 dollars and he still pleads not quiltly to cost the city a lot of money.

https://fox6now.com/2019/11/06/we-s...lving-packers-zadarius-smith-2-other-players/


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Its a shame really. There are some really good football players that deserve to be put in this category of Thugs culture in the NFL (No Felony League).
But damn, you give a guy 50 million for dribbling a basketball, for running with a ball under his arm for entertainment, purely entertainment. and you know he will have a very difficult time being mature with that kind of money and recognition.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Its a shame really. There are some really good football players that deserve to be put in this category of Thugs culture in the NFL (No Felony League).
> But damn, you give a guy 50 million for dribbling a basketball, for running with a ball under his arm for entertainment, purely entertainment. and you know he will have a very difficult time being mature with that kind of money and recognition.


 Problem is they they got away with just about anything most of their life. Starting in high school . if they were any good it was a free ticket. Get out of most any trouble, get away with most anything. Even worst in college. Hit the NFL , NBA ect they are just doing what they have done most of their life.
We only hear about a very small amount of what goes on. Lot of it gets taken care of with a little cash. Or a DA that is more than willing to help out.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NFL needs headlines they are going to get the bad boy bad in. The NFL loves punks like him.

"Colin Kaepernick comeback? NFL arranges private workout for quarterback-turned-activist"

https://www.foxbusiness.com/sports/colin-kaepernick-nfl-private-workout


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Takes helmet beats white guy in the head with it. You knew it was coming racism . 
"Myles Garrett's suspension upheld after he reportedly accused Steelers' Mason Rudolph of using racial slur before brawl"
All you have to do if you are a person of color . That is a free pass .
https://www.foxnews.com/sports/myles-garrett-steelers-mason-rudolph-racial-slur-appeal

And last week Colin Kaepernick Played the NFL of fools again .

And

"Drugs found in search of Redskins' Montae Nicholson home in connection with overdose death: report"

"Virginia authorities executed a search warrant at Nicholson's Ashburn home last week hours after he and another man dropped Julie Crabbe off at a hospital, The Washington Post reported Wednesday. Hospital staff reportedly said that Crabbe "appeared to be deceased" when she was removed from the vehicle."

Of course no arrest made.

https://www.foxnews.com/sports/redskins-montae-nicholson-home-overdose-death-drugs-report


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NFL is over flowing with bad seed. Money power race untouchable. This is the NFL this is your tax dollars.

https://www.foxnews.com/sports/nfl-terrelle-pryor-stabbed-pittsburgh-apartment

Wonder what he was up to that caused her to stab him.

Pryor, 30, was reportedly at his Heinz Lofts apartment when he was stabbed in the shoulder and chest. Police have arrested a woman in connection with the stabbing, according to WTAE.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

NFL is a private business full of gladiators we use to entertain us. I think they should lift drug and steroid ban and let the freaks entertain..
On the flip side, there are some great NFL players, coaches etc that have proven to be great assets for kids to look up to.
Still, its a business..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> NFL is a private business full of gladiators we use to entertain us. I think they should lift drug and steroid ban and let the freaks entertain..
> On the flip side, there are some great NFL players, coaches etc that have proven to be great assets for kids to look up to.
> Still, its a business..


 Tax payers support the NFL big time. We build their stadiums and in most case spend huge amounts of money on support for them and get nothing in return but more cost. We support the minor league college and HS football.
These players get away with just about anything and set on a bad example. It get worst every year.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

When we were living in Minnesota, I was a HUGE Minnesota Vikings fan and an even bigger Minnesota Twins fan. I did not miss a game (the Queens on the T.V and the Twinkies on the radio). In the 3 1/2 years since we left the People's Republic of Minnesota, I do not watch any of them on T.V or listen to them on radio. I might listen to about 3 Vikings games per year on the internet and no Twins games. I really do not care. They can all go suck ass as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Inor said:


> When we were living in Minnesota, I was a HUGE Minnesota Vikings fan and an even bigger Minnesota Twins fan. I did not miss a game (the Queens on the T.V and the Twinkies on the radio). In the 3 1/2 years since we left the People's Republic of Minnesota, I do not watch any of them on T.V or listen to them on radio. I might listen to about 3 Vikings games per year on the internet and no Twins games. I really do not care. They can all go suck ass as far as I am concerned.


 Was it not the the Vikings that blackmail the city build us a very expensive stadium or we are leaving. IMO they should have post the date the trucks and buses were coming to help them load up and get out.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Was it not the the Vikings that blackmail the city build us a very expensive stadium or we are leaving. IMO they should have post the date the trucks and buses were coming to help them load up and get out.


Not just once but TWICE! (Nobody ever said Minnesotans are the sharpest knives in the drawer.)

About 30 years ago the Vikings threatened to move if the city did not build them the "Tinker-Dome". That whore's abortion worked out so well, they did it again about 5 years ago to get their current Fugly stadium. (One of the MANY reasons Mrs Inor and I have not looked back for a second since leaving that worker's paradise hell-hole.)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> NFL is over flowing with bad seed. Money power race untouchable. This is the NFL this is your tax dollars.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/sports/nfl-terrelle-pryor-stabbed-pittsburgh-apartment
> 
> ...


 Gota Quote myself. Always more to the story. He was likely beating on her.

"A witness told police Pryor was the aggressor in the incident and was waiting for Briston as she returned from a night out with friends, TMZ Sports reported, citing court docs. The witness said Pryor and Briston fought and it went into the kitchen, where she allegedly took a knife and stabbed Pryor."

https://www.foxnews.com/sports/terrelle-pryor-stabbing-suspect-arrest-photo


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We knew it was coming/ he is a jerk screwed things up himself but it is racist .

"Brown went on a tirade Wednesday in a series of tweets, calling the NFL racist and wondering why Ben Roethlisberger is in the NFL despite rape allegations against him. He also took a shot at the XFL."

https://www.foxnews.com/sports/antonio-brown-tirade-racist-nfl-loser-ben-roethlisberger


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Someone should inform Brown how it is working out for kaepernick. And there will be no Niki contarct for brown.

"For the November workout, Kaepernick and his associates wanted the event open to the media but the NFL objected, so the quarterback decided at the last minute to move the event to another location so reporters could attend. About 25 teams had sent representatives to attend the original event but only eight teams sent personnel to the rescheduled workout, Yahoo! Sports reported. No contract offers followed for the quarterback."

https://www.foxnews.com/sports/nfl-has-moved-on-from-kaepernick-roger-goodell-says


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Someone should inform Brown how it is working out for kaepernick. And there will be no Niki contarct for brown.
> 
> "For the November workout, Kaepernick and his associates wanted the event open to the media but the NFL objected, so the quarterback decided at the last minute to move the event to another location so reporters could attend. About 25 teams had sent representatives to attend the original event but only eight teams sent personnel to the rescheduled workout, Yahoo! Sports reported. No contract offers followed for the quarterback."
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/sports/nfl-has-moved-on-from-kaepernick-roger-goodell-says


Kaepershit's 15 minutes of fame really needs to be over.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Brown who is the racist now ? 
"Free agent Antonio Brown says it's time to ghost white women" What would happen to any man that said the same thing about a person of color ? Brown some advise from a working person. STFU play ball as hard and as best you can. Yes sir no sir dam right I will sign an autograph . Charity event after the game I am there. Brown time to grow up be a good example to the people that and young folks that watch you
. Acknowledge The good your country has done, work to change what is wrong. No one needs you with the baggage you carry clean it up.

https://www.foxbusiness.com/money/free-agent-antonio-brown-says-its-time-to-ghost-white-women


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NFL it never stops. The elite all important over paid children . Gona do what ever they want. 
"Pittsburgh Steelers' Kameron Kelly arrested for making terroristic threats at local bar: reports"
"And on Friday, their season suffered another unfortunate dent when it was announced safety Kameron Kelly was arrested outside a local bar in the early hours for making terroristic threats and resisting arrest, reports say."
"He was charged with two first-degree misdemeanor counts of terroristic threats and one second-degree misdemeanor count of resisting arrest, USA Today reported, citing a court docket."

Give it a bit . We will here I did nothing it racist I be tell you.

https://www.foxnews.com/sports/pitt...king-terroristic-threats-at-local-bar-reports


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I've found the best way to "watch" NFL football. Listen to it on the radio.

Instead of getting all the bloviation, you can listen to real pro announcers and get the important nuances of the game without all the Hollywood hoopla. I doubt I could watch a game now on TV without throwing something at the screen. With a radio, you can sit in a dimly lit room, sample a warm beverage, pet the loyal dog, and be really enthused when the Packers win.

There's always some bizarre antics in the game, and when listening to the radio you are spared all this gibberish.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No rules for us we do as we please yall. Little vacation is all I be back cheatein soon. It racist I say.

"Seahawks suspend Al Woods ahead of playoffs for violating NFL policy on performance-enhancing drugs"

https://www.foxnews.com/sports/seattle-seahawks-suspend-al-woods-performance-enhancing-drugs


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

On and on it never ends NFL players. The power the money they never play by the rules.
"Responding officers noticed the woman had "visible scratches and redness on her arm" and "redness and an abrasion" on her right elbow, TMZ Sports reported, citing police documents."
The two sides agreed to a five-year, $75.25 million extension which begins at the start of the 2020 season. Howard will earn $11.9 million in 2020, $12 million in 2021, $12.3 million in 2022, $11.4 million in 2023 and $11.6 million in 2024. According to Spotrac, Howard could opt out of the deal before the 2022 season.

https://www.foxnews.com/sports/miam...ested-for-domestic-battery-in-florida-reports


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And another NFL shining star. "New England Patriots star Julian Edelman was reportedly arrested in California on Saturday night for allegedly jumping on the hood of a vehicle and causing damage to it." DA looking for away to make it all go away of course.
Over and over in the NFL and these are just the ones you hear about. Most are quietly covered up.
https://www.foxnews.com/sports/patriots-julian-edelman-arrested-vandalism-report


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Antonio Brown is signing I'm sorry. So sorry . Now being a good liberal this means all should be forgotten and he gets a new contract tomorrow , back pay and more money.

"Antonio Brown apologizes to Pittsburgh Steelers franchise, blames emotional outbursts on being out of the NFL: 'I'm really bored'"

https://www.foxnews.com/sports/anto...ursts-on-being-out-of-the-nfl-im-really-bored


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm sorry, THAT I GOT CAUGHT..
Not sorry that I did anything wrong. Psh. 
Why does a LOT of America "hero worship" these and other clowns? 
Becouse we allow it. Main stream media and big govt, want us divided, busy keeping up with the kardashians, and PAYING taxes.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Never ends at the NFL. Gun crime rules do not apply to me .

"Williams, 22, was about to catch a plane out of town when he was arrested at 9:15 p.m. for criminal possession of a weapon, an Authority spokesperson said."

You or I would still be in jail of course. Watch how this gets taken care of.

https://www.foxnews.com/sports/jets...d-at-new-york-area-airport-for-gun-possession


----------

